# Of course, a dog



## Nargle (Oct 9, 2009)

You've all seen the Numa Numa guy, right?

Well, this is adorable:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxwB6J4i5Pc

=D


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

Pure proof people will watch bullshit someone made in 5 minutes in Windows Movie Maker, if it's free.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Pure proof people will watch bullshit someone made in 5 minutes in Windows Movie Maker, if it's a dog.



Fixed, well, at least for me.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 9, 2009)

Well, it's better than watching that fat kid dance to it.


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 9, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Well, it's better than watching that fat kid dance to it.



You'd rather see a looped 2 second clip of a dog opening it's mouth over a 100 times to that dumbass song? Man Youtube is frying people's brains now.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 9, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> You'd rather see a looped 2 second clip of a dog opening it's mouth over a 100 times to that dumbass song? Man Youtube is frying people's brains now.



I never said it was good, just stating that it's better than watching a fat kid dance.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 9, 2009)

*Fat dog just wants to keep on rolling*


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 10, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> *Fat dog just wants to keep on rolling*



Is everyone on Youtube tripping balls on some really bad X? What the fuck is this shit? It keeps proving my point.



CryoScales said:


> Pure proof people will watch bullshit someone made in 5 minutes in Windows Movie Maker, if it's free.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 10, 2009)

amusing to say the least


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Oct 10, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> Is everyone on Youtube tripping balls on some really bad X? What the fuck is this shit? It keeps proving my point.



1. don't quote yourself

2. that video is magic


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 10, 2009)

I like it. xD


----------

